# What is the life expectancy of a snowblower?



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Just out of curiosity, how long does a well-maintained machine usually last? Mine is almost 20 years old. Of course usage (commercial/residential) and snow amounts are a factor. But I am just wondering if the new machines of today will still be around in 20 years. Also, who has the oldest functioning machine on this blog and what type is it?


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Depends on how you maintain it, and what you bought from the first day.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Well, the machines from 50 years ago were said to be good for 11.

Go figure.............


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

What’s the life expectancy of a paper weight? Or a car? Too many variables to predict. Depends on brand/quality to start with, how it’s used or abused or NOT used (still needs to be maintained if not used) and maintained.


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

Dannoman said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long does a well-maintained machine usually last?


I have spent my entire life in the transportation and equipment field and it depends on the operator. Some guys are just hard on everything they use and it shows as breakdowns, early replacement and accidents.:wink2:


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

10000 series Ariens are as thick as hair on a dog in my area....some look a little shopworn, and have patina but still are being used. I think some will be around still in another 40 or more years, or as long as they still make gasoline.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

DriverRider said:


> I have spent my entire life in the transportation and equipment field and it depends on the operator. Some guys are just hard on everything they use and it shows as breakdowns, early replacement and accidents.:wink2:


Exactly. "divider rider", you're not one of those guys who moves dividers on highways, like the old Tappan Zee, are you?


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Dannoman said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long does a well-maintained machine usually last? Mine is almost 20 years old. Of course usage (commercial/residential) and snow amounts are a factor. But I am just wondering if the new machines of today will still be around in 20 years. Also, who has the oldest functioning machine on this blog and what type is it?


No doubt you have heard about the man that smoked his pipe a very long time. 


When a friend who hadn't seen him in years saw him again smoking the same pipe he asked if that was the same pipe. 
" Yes "the man replied. "Its had three new stems and two new bowls but it's same old pipe".


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I heard thru the grapevine that the ones in Hawaii and Florida last a very long time.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> I heard thru the grapevine that the ones in Hawaii and Florida last a very long time.


Same used to be said about those on Vancouver Island and the Lower Mainland here in BC, but now they sometimes get more snow than the rest of the province.

That being said, maintenance and repair, I have several older machines I picked up this year, some older than a few members in this group (from the 70's) that needed carbs or belts.

My brother in law, on the other hand, is lucky to get 5 years out of a new machine. But he now is looking at retiring to Mexico for the winter, so that will change...


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't know, but I've had 3 machines that were near or over 20 years old. An MTD and 2 Ariens, and all 3 were/are still going. I'm pretty sure one of the Ariens was used commercially here in New England, maybe both were. All show evidence of their age, but all were still ready to keep working. So I don't think 20 years is unreasonable at all, for the machines that are that age now. 

For the ones built today, as was said, maintenance will certainly play a part, as it always does. I'll admit to some concern over things that may be a little more finicky or complicated. Like joystick chute controls, auto-unlocking differentials, electric actuation of chutes, things like that.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I got 20 years from my single stage Toro and as long as I can find the parts I need I think it'll keep going. There isn't much simpler than a 2 stroke single stage machine....
I agree on some of the fiddly gadgets of today. Not much need for em really.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Dannoman said:


> who has the oldest functioning machine on this blog and what type is it?


Here is a thread on that subject, check it out

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-working-non-working-snowblowers-forum-3.html


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I'll let my signature speak for itself. Yeah they all need little TLC once in a while.
Sid


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

MTD 5 yrs. Ariens, Honda, simplicity and toro 50yrs if maintained


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

YSHSfan said:


> Here is a thread on that subject, check it out
> 
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-working-non-working-snowblowers-forum-3.html



Awesome!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The only factors involved in the life expectancy of a machine are time and money. Given enough time and money anything can be fixed.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

30 years is common . . . the fact that you can repower and repair mechanicals, as long as the frame and bucket does not rust out, the machines could be good for 50 years.

I have/had a couple of 30 year old machines. New engines, but otherwise mostly original parts.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

There are many variables to consider here: amount of use, the type of snow it's often used in, is the plow pile heavily salted, user technique, maintenance, initial build quality of the machine itself, catastrophic failure whether through lack of maintenance, poor build quality or rust can occur from about 2 years to over 50 years. Based on what we see on this forum Ariens, Toro & Honda machines show strong longevity. There are some members that own 4-5 decade old Ariens machines that are still getting the job done. That being said, past performance is no guarantee of future results.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

*The common denominator*



cranman said:


> 10000 series Ariens are as thick as hair on a dog in my area....some look a little shopworn, and have patina but still are being used. I think some will be around still in another 40 or more years, or as long as they still make gasoline.


 Thats about it. Fuel. I can't imagine hitting an EOD with a battery machine.
Sid


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

A friend told me he read that today's small engines are designed to last 200 hours. That sounds pretty low to me.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't know what that's based on. But I know some engines list an emissions certification for # of hours. But personally, I don't equate that to expected engine lifespan. 

For air cooled tractor engines, I get the impression that good engines may go roughly 800-1000 hours before a rebuild. But that's just my impression from some reading. 

I don't really worry about engine lifespan for blowers. At least for me, it would take a long time (probably >20 years) to reach even 200 hours.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

RedOctobyr said:


> I don't really worry about engine lifespan for blowers. At least for me, it would take a long time (probably >20 years) to reach even 200 hours.


Unless you do a lot of commercial snowblowing removal.....


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yup, that's why I said for me 

The person doing commercial clearing probably has different machine criteria than the typical homeowner who picks from what looks good at their local big box store. Maybe the commercial user selects a machine with a more durable engine. Though still no oil filters, so maintenance will play a significant role, as it always does. For both the engine, and the bearings/bushings in the machine.

As a point of reference, the Honda EU2000i inverter generators are often used commercially, people talk about putting over 1,000 hours on them before rebuilds. They are GC-series (I think) 99cc engines, overhead cam, and timing belts. With hard-anodized aluminum cylinder bores, not cast iron. They have air filters, of course, but no oil filters. 

I wouldn't get too "hung up" on a number like 200 hours, I guess, without a much better understanding of what that number is based on.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i bought a dead 30yr+ old blower, owners never really kept up w/maintenance but not sure how often it was used, but was sitting idle past few years. 
no start condition, cleaned carb to fix that, gas cap, plug, new oil, belts, auger bearing and some lube. she blows snow once again. 
added diy impeller mod, and she blows snow even further now.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

AL- said:


> No doubt you have heard about the man that smoked his pipe a very long time.
> 
> When a friend who hadn't seen him in years saw him again smoking the same pipe he asked if that was the same pipe.
> " Yes "the man replied. "Its had three new stems and two new bowls but it's same old pipe".


Over time you do need to replace wear items like belts, skids, sparkplugs, cables, ... but on my old Ariens, JD's and Craftsmans they don't need much to keep running. Most seem to have the original 40-45 year old engines. The machine I've worked the most the last few years is an older Troybilt with a Chineese engine that I tend to bash some but it sure gets the job done time and time again. Longevity is a result of the manufacturing quality but it's just as important who and how it's used and maintained IMHO.


----------



## russ01915 (Dec 18, 2013)

For the most part, longevity is based on many variables.

What size engine is matched with what size bucket
How often do you make the necessary adjustments
Do you do the repairs timely and properly
Do you wash down your machine at least yearly to get rid of the salt and sediment
What type of gas 
What additives if any
Your snow blowing techniques
Do you change the oil on a regular basis
Is it stored inside or outside
Are you willing to deal with wear and tear items
How often do you lube your machine
Do you have the right size machine for your circumstances
How do you store your machine off season

There are many other variables. With a little work and some diligence, snowblower should last 20+ years quite easily.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Spectrum said:


> Well, the machines from 50 years ago were said to be good for 11.
> 
> Go figure.............


So figuring it's user dependent, 11 years as an average life expectancy is probably not far from the truth. You can's go by this forum, we're a bunch of habitual rejuvenators.

Considering the cited 200 hour engine life...
10 storms a year,
2 hours per storm,
10 years
There's your 200 hours. Some will run less some more but it averages around a decade.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

while my 1983 large frame cub cadet has had a motor replacement and a impeller bearing replaced other than regular maintenance and a paint job it is still going strong and has never let me down. it's now 35 years old.


----------



## jim5554 (Mar 18, 2017)

The question is moot. All gas snowblowers will soon be obsolete and unusable. The Feds will continue to tamper with our fuel until nothing runs on it. It won't matter because Global Warming will also bring an end to all snowstorms. Al Gore told me so.


----------



## Robert A Fierro (Jan 24, 2018)

cranman said:


> 10000 series Ariens are as thick as hair on a dog in my area....some look a little shopworn, and have patina but still are being used. I think some will be around still in another 40 or more years, or as long as they still make gasoline.


...or you can convert to propane!!! thinking of doing that for my circa 1962 bobcat to avoid gas storage issues.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

And the 20lb tank strapped to the bucket will help keep the nose down  

Don't engines make a little less power when converted from gas to propane? There are propane/natural gas kits for some generator engines. I thought output was reduced somewhat.


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> And the 20lb tank strapped to the bucket will help keep the nose down
> 
> Don't engines make a little less power when converted from gas to propane? There are propane/natural gas kits for some generator engines. I thought output was reduced somewhat.


In a nutshell, it takes more CNG, LNG or propane to maintain the same power level in an engine that is being converted to run on a gaseous fuel.

The answer is it depends. I'm in the process of becoming a dealer for US Carb which primary makes conversion kits marketed for generators mostly, but any small engine can be converted. In my eyes not worth it for snowblowers. You can do it, but keep in mind too propane tanks need heat to boil the LP to a gas. Winter time that's much harder to do. propane output begins to derate at 20F. We had -7F a few weeks back, propane liquefies at -44F, a small tank may not output enough vapor (available BTUs) to run even a small engine. 

- With propane is there is less wear in the cylinder bore, since there is no liquid fuel to wash way the the protective oil film coating the bore/rings.
- Oil changes intervals are less frequent since there is far less nasty byproducts getting in the oil from combustion. I suggest synthetic since it has more reliable additives.
- You might need to close the spark plug gap slightly to help engine run better. Smaller gap = hotter spark to ignite slower burning propane. YMMV
- Leaner running on propane is BETTER. Too rich and exhaust temps go high causing damage. it's the opposite for gasoline which leaner mix is higher combustion temps, richer mix is lower combustion temps. Risk the same for either fuel.

***Exhaust temps are slightly higher with propane, but most engines that are designed to run on unleaded gasoline already have stainless steel valves and hardened valve seats, so they can usually handle CNG, LNG or propane with no valve wear or valve recession problems. 


In terms of noticeable power loss between the fuels, you would have to assume 100% carburetor efficiency, as in converting all the liquid gasoline to vapor. In practice, it is not that big of a difference noticed in power loss.

Ethanol Free Gasoline - 114,000 BTUs
E10 Gasoline - 111,836 BTUS
Propane - 91,500 BTUS

So doing simple math, there is an 18.1% decrease in BTU content in propane vs E10.

Hope this helps!


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

jim5554 said:


> The question is moot. All gas snowblowers will soon be obsolete and unusable. The Feds will continue to tamper with our fuel until nothing runs on it. It won't matter because Global Warming will also bring an end to all snowstorms. Al Gore told me so.




I heard that Al Gore got snowed in at Davos :smile2:


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Bassguitarist1985 said:


> In a nutshell, it takes more CNG, LNG or propane to maintain the same power level in an engine that is being converted to run on a gaseous fuel.
> 
> The answer is it depends. I'm in the process of becoming a dealer for US Carb which primary makes conversion kits marketed for generators mostly, but any small engine can be converted. In my eyes not worth it for snowblowers. You can do it, but keep in mind too propane tanks need heat to boil the LP to a gas. Winter time that's much harder to do. propane output begins to derate at 20F. We had -7F a few weeks back, propane liquefies at -44F, a small tank may not output enough vapor (available BTUs) to run even a small engine.
> 
> ...


good post!


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

69ariens said:


> MTD 5 yrs. Ariens, Honda, simplicity and toro 50yrs if maintained


Please explain the basis of your position. Thanks. This is a completely wrong statement as far as I can see based on nothing but brand bias.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Shryp said:


> The only factors involved in the life expectancy of a*NY* machine are time and money. Given enough time and money anything can be fixed.


I'd just add two letters to this post. See above


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

Cardo111 said:


> There are many variables to consider here: amount of use, the type of snow it's often used in, is the plow pile heavily salted, user technique, maintenance, initial build quality of the machine itself, catastrophic failure whether through lack of maintenance, poor build quality or rust can occur from about 2 years to over 50 years. *Based on what we see on this forum* Ariens, Toro & Honda machines show strong longevity. There are some members that own 4-5 decade old Ariens machines that are still getting the job done. That being said, past performance is no guarantee of future results.


Is a lot of brand favoritism and should not be considered the final word, as it is anecdotal. Being in a crowd of Patriots fans, does not mean the Patriots are going to win the Superbowl.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

russ01915 said:


> For the most part, longevity is based on many variables.
> 
> What size engine is matched with what size bucket
> How often do you make the necessary adjustments
> ...


I'd add two more that I think are important.

Frequency and Severity of snow. 

Good post all in all.


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

jsup said:


> I'd add two more that I think are important.
> 
> Frequency and Severity of snow.
> 
> Good post all in all.


I think the heavy duty lines are less likely to break down in severe conditions. However you can get either level repaired as far as longevity goes.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

AL- said:


> I think the heavy duty lines are less likely to break down in severe conditions. However you can get either level repaired as far as longevity goes.


Absolutely true. 100%. That's why frequency and severity have to be ascertained in the decision. 12 inches of snow 6 times a year is neither frequent nor severe. 

I bought what I thought was the BEST machine on the market, the strongest, longest lasting one. I spent $2K on it. It's not for everyone, and honestly, it's overkill for what I'm doing. I figure better to have it and not need it, then need it and not have it. 

And sometimes we get 18-24 inches of snow, my driveway looks a lot bigger when that happens.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Well I came across this looking up something for a member with a Powersmart. Don't ever remember seeing a life expectancy for a blower before. If you thought 200 hours was low . . . . . 

_Average Useful Life
According to the Consumer Products Safety Commission
(CPSC) and the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA),
this product has an Average Useful Life of seven (7) years, or
60 hours of operation. At the end of the Average Useful Life,
have the machine inspected annually by an authorized service
dealer to ensure that all mechanical and safety systems are
working properly and not worn excessively. Failure to do so can
result in accidents, injuries or death.
_

You just have to love lawyers. They always feel the need to cover all contigencies, as in may cause DEATH !!


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Well I came across this looking up something for a member with a Powersmart. Don't ever remember seeing a life expectancy for a blower before. If you thought 200 hours was low . . . . .
> 
> _Average Useful Life
> According to the Consumer Products Safety Commission
> ...


I guess I should be dead several times over by now because my 28/10 MTD is 20 years old. 20 x 15 hours (at least per year) = 300 hours.
The old Tecumseh... It takes a lickin' and keeps on ticking.


----------



## lamimartin (Dec 23, 2017)

I just sold 1969 Ariens 10,000 series, model 10962, 7hp, 24" bucket which still had the original Tecumseh engine and electric starter on it. I could still start and ride it like a new one. I used it for about 5 years, The previous owners had taken very good care of it but needed a more powerful machine.

The only reason I sold it is because I found a Ariens 924073 10HP, 32" bucket from the mid 80's which had been repowered with a recent Tecumseh HM100 engine, equivalent to the original. I relocated on a rural area, so I needed a more powerful machine too. I only needed to replace a cast iron broken pulley hub and weld a missing bracket. This machine behaves like a tank, but it is just as easy to handle as the old 7/24 because of the built-in differential on the traction wheels. I can actually steer and use it with only one hand !

So how long does a snow blower can last?... the steel on old models casings is 2-3 times thicker than current models, so no matter how good you take care of it, a brand new snowblower is unlikely to last like as long as the old Ariens I have. Tecumseh went out of business. Briggs & Stratton are likely to last just as long as the old Tecumseh, but what about odd chinese copies that now sell on many new snowblowers ?... I doubt we can find parts for them as we can for old Tecumseh and B&S. 

Basically, it depends primarily on MAINTENANCE, how long you can find vital parts like carburators, and how you actually drive it to last or to burn out prematurely. As long as the engine is not overheated and all moving parts properly lubricated, a good quality snowblower can last for several decades. Most failures can be prevented simply by reading the instruction manual. For instance, using real shear pins on the auger impeller, not tougher ordinary bolts will prevent catastrophic gear failure. Little details makes a lot of difference on lifespan of any machine.

Up here, snow falls from December to March. A typical winter means probably 20-30 hours of operation. That means that after 60 years, my old Tecumseh engine had over 1200 hours and worked fine. As long as I can find friction wheels and replace the bearings, the casing can last a very long time. My dad's lawnmower engine (a tecumseh engine too) did last over 50 years too. I ride a 1980 Honda Motorcycle. It is really a matter of initial quality, maintenance and parts availability.


----------



## overblown (Feb 1, 2019)

I have a 20 year old MTD 28" 10 HP blower that's still going, but it's 20 years old which is why I am on this forum.

I'm in Toronto, ON where roads are salted and winter varies between heavy/wet snow or mild light snow fall. the only challenge to it is that I have a long narrow driveway that requires a lot of re-blowing as well as the end of driveway pile the road plows leave.

I have only had it maintained about 3 times, most recently in 2018.

It generally runs fine but it can be a bit finicky to start and does not seems to be able to maintain a medium-low idle, so I am concerned it may just give out which has me thinking about a new snow blower.


----------



## dooitorbust (Aug 15, 2018)

I’ve got a 35 year old snapper with an 8hp Briggs and a 23 or 24 inch bucket. I maintain it well, change the oil every season and keep it indoors during the winter, and in a shed during the summer. I don’t know how many people have owned it over the years, but it’s been really good to me. Doesn’t burn oil and starts easily. 
I’ve done a few things to it like a tall chute, impeller mod, oversized pulley, and an LED light.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

overblown said:


> I have a 20 year old MTD 28" 10 HP blower that's still going, but it's 20 years old which is why I am on this forum.
> ...
> 
> I have only had it maintained about 3 times, most recently in 2018.
> ...


That might indicate a compression problem. You could check your valve clearances, maybe they are too tight. But it could also simply be something like a dirty carburetor. You could clean the carb. Or, for around $15, you could put a Chinese carb on it (from Amazon or eBay), and see how it behaves. Definitely keep the current carb; if the new one helped, you could then go back and clean the original one, and have it as a backup. 

But your engine may not be dying. There might be inexpensive options to help it, if you wanted to go down that path.


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

This was on Craigslist not too long ago...


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

I still have a Lawn Boy 8HP 26" (made by Gilson) which my late father bought new in 1975. It still runs fine but it was not throwing snow far enough so I bought a used Murray "Brute" two weeks ago…what a difference! :icon_wow2: I guess that good maintenance is the key to make them last almost forever. 

Claude.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

It all matters how the blower is maintained and the amount of hours on it. 

Below is a 93 ariens st824 25+ years old. It looks better than some blowers I have seen only 5 years old. Abused left outside ect.

It's all in how you take care of the machine.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Dannoman said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long does a well-maintained machine usually last? Mine is almost 20 years old. Of course usage (commercial/residential) and snow amounts are a factor. But I am just wondering if the new machines of today will still be around in 20 years. Also, who has the oldest functioning machine on this blog and what type is it?



my cub cadet is 35 years old and going strong. I upgraded it to an 11hp motor when i restored it 9 years ago.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm running a 43 year average on my personal, all-original machines (exception: sears belt cover).

Hard-worked lives developing a beautiful patina. :kiss:


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

jsup said:


> Is a lot of brand favoritism and should not be considered the final word, as it is anecdotal. Being in a crowd of Patriots fans, does not mean the Patriots are going to win the Superbowl.


The Patriots Approve of My 1976 32" 924 Series. OOPS, Wrong Pic


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

Jackmels said:


> The Patriots Approve of My 1976 32" 924 Series. OOPS, Wrong Pic


Like it!!!!


----------



## 99698 (Dec 27, 2016)

My 1976 Canadiana (mtd) is doing great now has newer 10hp Tecumseh with 26” bucket n impeller mod, had for 2.5 yrs now paid 200, bought a 5yr old yardworks for 50 bucks thing was rotted out in bucket was too far gone to repair so swapped motor onto Canadiana, thing is a tank, never want a new one metal is way too thin, things aren’t made to last anymore.


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

What’s your idea of life expectancy?

Are you only changing oil, spark plug, and greasing with an occasional carb clean and storing it exposed to the weather?

Are you willing to rebuild/swap engines, repair/replace gearboxes, completely breakdown and repaint housings, replace anything and everything that breaks and keep it out of the elements?

3-5 years or a lifetime. It’s up to you.

Are you dating a machine or marrying one?


----------

